# Sempre - Realistic Upgrades



## crookedFC (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Just looking for feedback in regards to some possible upgrades.

Bike is a 105 '12 Bianchi Sempre

My thoughts so far : 

Wheels : Mavic Ksyrium Equipe S

Seat Post / Saddle : Fizik or similar (something light)

steering Post & Head stem (something lighter and blacker)

Handle bars - Smaller and Lighter (thinking FSA K - Force or 3T)

Looking for opinions and what may have worked well or been a true over capitalisation.

thanks in advance 

#RIDESAFE


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

fizik seat that fit my backside was the greatest upgrade ever.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Go big on the wheels, get some 1400g or less. If you bike fits you correctly then wheels make the biggest difference IMHO. The rest of the stuff could wait until next year.


----------



## crookedFC (Oct 9, 2013)

Go big?

Was thinking Cosmic Elite S now.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a Sempre last year a 2012 model. I changed the stem, seat post and bars (narrower) and I swapped out the crankset for an FSA carbon. 
I also swapped out the wheels. I have quite a few in my collection so I tried a few.
A part from fitting narrower bars nothing really improved the bike performance, (it does look better though)


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Those are pretty heavy at 1780g+. Dropping another 300g more makes a difference going up hills. Will cost in the $800-$1000 range for the wheels. 
You can find these on sale at 20-30% off list price without too much effort
Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 C24 Carbon Clincher Wheelset



crookedFC said:


> Go big?
> 
> Was thinking Cosmic Elite S now.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Second the motion that wheels are where you get the biggest payoff. Since wheel weight is rotational mass, it often makes a noticeable difference in climbing, acceleration and handling. I once read that saving an ounce of rotational mass was roughly equivalent to saving four ounces from the frame. This goes for tires, too, since they're the part of the bike that spins the fastest. Not to mention that a high quality set of tires will sometimes be more supple and have better grip.

The other stuff can be picked off one by one, but if you want to make a difference you can feel, start with the stuff that spins or make you more comfortable.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*My sempre 105. 53 cm' with lots of upgrades*







View attachment 291355












View attachment 291356
View attachment 291353
View attachment 291360
View attachment 291357


crookedFC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just looking for feedback in regards to some possible upgrades.
> 
> ...


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Will upload more pics later. For some reason they are not uploading here at work.


----------



## crookedFC (Oct 9, 2013)

The bike is having a birthday of sorts this week.Shimano Ultegra 6800 Cranks 50/34Shimano Ultegra Cassette 11/28Shimano Ultegra 6800Front and Rear MechShimano 11spd ChainMavic Ksyrium Elite 2013 spec (BNIB)Shimano Ultegra 6800 STI'sNow need new tyres and want to go to 25mm Question is will they fit???


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a '12 Sempre 105 as well. Gotta agree on wheels, I put some 1400g 50mm carbon tubulars on mine prior to the first ride. Swapped a few other bits initially too like the saddle and post but nothing major....until now (or soon to be now). I am waiting for the brown Santa to show up this week with a full SRAM Force setup (cranks, brakes, shifters, derailers, casssette, and chain). Can't wait to give it a shot. The only thing left to really change are the bars (I HATE the one's spec'd as they feel like noodles to me (and I'm not a big dude) and the stem. Always a wrok in progress. Have fun tweaking it!


----------

